# Advice for living while separated?



## philjohnson (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi all,

It has been 8 weeks since my wife left me and I am finally seeing some light. Man, it has been DARK for me. Depression, crying, wailing, praying, journaling. I didn't expect to have a good day so soon, but I did. So I am thankful to God for that... big time.

She says she wants a healthy marriage, but I am thinking she is looking at a year of separation. 

As I begin to get my life back and learn to live without her so that I CAN live without her, what kinds of things have you found useful to do?

Interested to hear your advice and what has worked for you.

PJ


----------



## Nowhere Man (Dec 1, 2009)

I found that reading as much as I can on this site to be very helpful. Lot's of people have been through the exact same thing - including me. The Huffpost also has a great section on divorce. Read it all! Good luck.


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

Been going to the gym.... taking my dogs on a walk...and doing a lot of reading on self help and marriage/ divorce books. Been doing a lot of spontaneous " meeting up with friends"...totally helps!


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I work out everyday--it's been helpful in relieving stress and teaching me discipline, and it is healthy thinking time...reading a lot, books on relationships, better communication skills, cleaning a lot of stuff up that has been neglected...and cooking, I love to cook so I make sure my son and I eat healthy! We also watch a lot of college basketball together...


----------

